# LGD rescue in MO



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know if anyone was interested in adopting a LGD puppy that is a rescue but Dirks Fund Golden Ret Rescue in MO has a few that they brought in when someone abanonded their farm and left behind 10 adult LGD and about 300 goats with no food or water. I don't think they were able to catch the adults yet but they do have a few puppies that they were able to find and bring in. If I were closer I'd consider it myself, the adults are doing such a great job protecting the goats that the pups are sure to be good LGD's. I have a link to their website if anyone is interested.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

O.k. I just read on the egroup that this rescue is now under control of another rescue operation and that Dirks Fund is not able to even adopt any of the pups that they rescued at this time. This is all second hand information and I think it's current but I have no way of knowing for sure. All I know is that I know of people who go to Mo all the time to bring up adoptable dogs and cats that would have been put down just because it seems that there is currently a very low adoption rate down there. If purebred puppys and kittens aren't being adopted I doubt they will have much luck finding homes for these LGD's but if someone is interested in them I suggest that they contact Dirks Fund anyway and just put in their name and information so that whomever is doing the rescue knows that there are interested parties and maybe they won't just put them down. These dogs are doing a great job already and there are a lot of people who need good working dogs to protect their investment.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

most rescues wont adopt a dog for working, they expect it to become a family pet and never live outside


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Cannon_Farms said:


> most rescues wont adopt a dog for working, they expect it to become a family pet and never live outside


All four of the Pyr rescue groups I got dogs through or fostered for placed Pyrs in working homes. Mine was a working home and both of my rescues were placed with me knowing that they would be working. They both did a great job working for me. The two I fostered were both from groups that placed in working homes, but they were both pets. One was fostered for a woman who had been in a really bad car crash and the dog went back to her when she was out of the hospital. The other came out of a farm (no one was sure if she was an LGD or just a farm dog) and they asked me to evaluate her to see if she would be better placed in a home or as a guardian. She was actually much more people oriented than she was interested in guarding anything so she was funneled into a pet home and is as happy as can be there. Personally, I think it is incredibly foolish for any LGD rescue to be "pet only." The ones that are doing their job are evaluating the dogs to determine what the dog is going to be happiest doing and trying to place them in that type of situation. I wish the others would learn to put the BEST interests of the dogs first, not their own preferences. Ok, off my soapbox for now.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I got my Anatolian Shepard thru the Anatolian Shepard Rescue organization. They know these dogs need a job to do. I have had mine for 10 years now. He is an amazing dog. I hope the dogs get rescued too. You know they are not house pets and won't be happy in a backyard with nothing to do.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes I know that many rescue groups won't adopt if they know that the LGD will go to a working farm, however these ten or so LGD are already working and I doubt they would settle down to just be a pet at this point so whatever rescue is working with these animals may reconsider their position in this case. But, rescues can get stubborn when it comes to their rules. Rescues grow and develop over time as their experiences mold their rules, most have experienced horrible acts of cruelity and neglect that would give most people nightmares for years and so I respect their rules. But rescues do evolve and sometimes learn to bend their rules in certain situations so it doesn't hurt to ask nicely and respectfully.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I read these dogs (& herd of goats) are currently being handled through the authorities, out of the rescue's control. Guessing they will be adopted out eventually, just not until it gets sorted out.


HF


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes that's what I heard too. I hope they don't get put down, that's why I thought that if enough people expressed an interest in them then the authorities would be pressured to place them. Sometimes when the state gets involved, they want the easiest soution to the problem, which usually means "kill all the animals" because well, the animals don't vote do they? But people do. I can't take in an adult LGD right now but there are many people out there who would and need them desperately, especially good ones. I adopted a rescued ES from the Montana rescue that included over 240 dogs, all of those dogs were supposed to be put down but a lot of people brought attention to the situation and took over the care and placement of them and they were all saved. So if you really do need a good, proven LGD, I'd make a call to whomever is in charge of this situation and express an interest in them, a good working LGD is worth a lot of money, so you might get a good dog, save a ton of money and save a life too.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Keep me updated. We have adopted through a rescue before and they helped arrange transport from Kentucky to Arizona. So we would love to adopt one or two.


----------

